# Lets get altezza's made for the 200sx



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

I say the people who want altezza's for the 200sx that we should all get something going. E-mail a company, one after another. or get something signed on here from a lot of people and send it to a company. Anything. All we need is a crap load of people and we can do it. I dont mean a crap load as in 50-60. I say more like 200 or plus. You guys up for it, it wont hurt to try.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

good luck.. companys dont give a rats butt about a meesly 200.. while it costs well over 10-20K to make a mold, and then an extra amount to make the tails themselfs. plus, because it would eb custom.. we would be charged anywhere from 250-3..400 dollars.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I really don't think that many people are interested in altezza lights for our cars. The civic driving people can enjoy their altezza lights... I personally hate them.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Uhm, i'll pass on this.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

how about i make them, and sell them?
lol, as crazy as it sounds, i might just be able to do it. people get so pissed at me when they tell me that one of my ideas is impossible, and then i go and do it. ill work alittle fiberglass and stuff, and see what i come up with. i would make them with black housings though, cause the chrome housings just scream rice


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i think im gonna start making eyebrows for the 95-97 stock headlights on the B14 too


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Chrome 'altezzas' won't sell. But colored ones will.

Seth


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Scorchin200sx(sp?) made c/f eyebrows, although they are pricey.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

im gonna have to stomp on this idea:jump: sorry just my opinion


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

someone should make a different type of 200sx tail lights. something totally different than altezzas.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nissan ppl usually dont take well to altezzas


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *nissan ppl usually dont take well to altezzas *


oh yea, Nissan don't take atlezzas well at all

Lets not all be like Honda now


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

g200sx said:


> *someone should make a different type of 200sx tail lights. something totally different than altezzas. *


I agree


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

g200sx said:


> *someone should make a different type of 200sx tail lights. something totally different than altezzas. *


cant agree more


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

how about like skyline looking taillights? anyone else have some ideas? if people give me ideas, i might be able to put them in action, post some ideas or photoshop pictures up here


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

*This post has been edited by a moderator*

blah blah blah blah blah blah....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *Scorchin200sx(sp?) made c/f eyebrows, although they are pricey. *


They are the same price as similar quality eyebrows for other make/model of cars.....$100.00 is about average price for them.

I doubt that there is a big enough market for the Altezzas for the 200SX. Even if they were available, they would be pretty expensive, and nobody would be willing to pay the price.....


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

altezzas do stand out on a car. unfortunately altezzas can be seen on just about every car but thank god not on a 200sx. i'll admit i wanted them for the longest time but I'd rather be unique than a copy cat. like i said before someone should make a totally different type of tail light for the 200sx. the hvac el faceplate by nis-knacks was totally different, correct me if im wrong but i never saw that for a honda, toyota, etc. 
Let's try to get the honda crowd to copy and envy our cars with new and different types of products.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
As long as the trim around the actual light is not chrome its passable. Its just the chrome that bugs everyone. THink how nice all those accords and civics would look if the tails weren't chrome but black or body colored.

Seth


----------



## awinn1 (Mar 28, 2003)

i think the dark altezzas would be pretty sweet on a 200.. but stock is cool


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

I agree with you awinn1. I ordered the Sentra smoked taillights, and they are cool. but only if they made them for the 200. i think people would like the smoked/blacked altezza's.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

theillestrice just smoked his taillights. im not a big fan of the smoked lights, (i guess it has something to do with me living in hick-ville, where everything is a jacked up truck with blackouts), but i do like how his tails turned out, and i give him props on that. but i was just thinking, what about halo taillights?


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

id be interested in that


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

im thinkin about trying it, halo tails would look awesome, and you could put them inside of the inner tails, since they dont have bulbs in them anyway, they are just reflectors. ill do some experimenting, and let you know what i figure out


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

sounds like a good idea.
keep me posted


----------



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

What about being illegal in some states? Wouldn't that be a problem?? Cops would have fun busting mad people for halo tail lights


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

I like the 3d tails by apc or those jaguar type tails ive seen


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

I wouldnt even mind just having a set of tails that utilizes all 4 red tail lights, and has clear turn signals.. or like.. how the G-35 tails look.. kinda like.. interior reflector, and clear red glass.. not the etched red glass we have.. i'd like those.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah those are nice, as for the halo tails, i dont think cops would bust people for them, since they will still be behind the red, so therefore it would light up red. then again, you never know, although i dont really think they would notice that much


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i think they should stay stock w/ a clear turn lens and thats it  that should be the best way to keep it lookin' nice, clean and NOT ricey and not to mention the least expensive since ur using ur own tails


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

well lookin nice and and lookin rice is subject to interpretation beauty in the eye of the beholder. as for tails lights something G35 style would be very cool looking. I just want my turn signal red a clear turn signal would remind of an older accord too much.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i just painted my turn signals red tonight, used testors transparent candy apple red paint, it looks just like the stock red above it. i did this on the 200sx, it looks real sweet, although i think it could use another coat, just to be on the safe side, but im real happy with how it turned out


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

very cool go4broke44 how long did you wait between coats? And how many coats? any sanding?


----------



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

About the Skyline style tails....
Could some of our fiberglass guru's make a paintable panel that bolts into the stock space, with 2 round LED taillights in each panel?
THAT would be tight!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i didnt sand at all, just cleaned with fantastic, and some paper towels. when i painted with the testors paint, i only used one coat, and sprayed back and forth until they were completely coated red, although i think they could use another coat, still can see some orangeish tint to them. 

i've been working on the fiberglass skyline tails, havent had enough time to really get started though, but i agree, with circle LED's it would look hot


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I'm glad everyon's accepting the fact that Altezza's will not be made for the 200sx, because it is expensive, with no profit. But it's the same with custom lights. It's gonna cost, no matter who does it. We would have to do a forums Group buy. Not to mention all the parts searching that would have to be done for hard to find 200sx taillights all over the U.S. I wish it were that easy fellas, but it aint. That's just my 02 cents by the way!!


----------



## duben inc (Oct 31, 2002)

I agree, it may not be realistic from a manufacturers standpoint. However, if a member could work out the details and post a "how-to", w/ parts sources (brackets, lights) that would very doable. 
BTW, Im talking about the Skyline/ fiberglass idea


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

im workin on it guys, now if only i had a spare set of 200sx outter taillights to work with...


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

guess i would need the inner tails too, sorry i was thinkin about something else


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

duben inc said:


> *About the Skyline style tails....
> Could some of our fiberglass guru's make a paintable panel that bolts into the stock space, with 2 round LED taillights in each panel?
> THAT would be tight! *


"been there, done that" - ScorchN200SX


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Let's leave the altezza's on the Lexus'...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=46768

Hmm,
Never knew there was any animosity between boards. 

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

stupid kids.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

This is over. 

SR20KidD: If you have an issue, you should have PMed me instead of starting something over on the SR forums. I realize that you're into clean looks and I have the utmost respect for that. You saw what my old car looked like - it would be hard to call that car rice, I would think. I even bought some parts from you for her - defective parts, yes, but that's beside the point. My issue with you is not that you like clean cars. I like clean cars. I hate altezzas. My issue with you is that you come into the cosmetic section knowing full well that you're not going to like many of the things you see here, and then rather than being kind about your opinion, you blast people with it. I have kindly warned you multiple times about your attitude, and rather than learn to accept other peoples' visions of their cars, you continue to have a demeaning and insulting, perhaps even threatening attitude toward members whose styling decisions you don't agree with.

There's a saying - "Live and let live." I do not understand why you're so worried about what other members do to their cars. As long as you're happy with yours, then leave the rest of the world alone. There was a time when I too thought that I had to make everyone build their cars like me, but that time has passed. It's not worth the effort to hound everyone who puts a big wing or altezza taillights on their cars. Build your car for you, and don't worry about everyone else.

If you would like to discuss this further, I'd be happy to receive a PM, AIM, or e-mail from you. My e-mail is [email protected], and my AOL name is in my sig.

To the SR20 guys, because I'm sure you'll read this: Don't think that because I got on his case I'm a bad guy or a ricer. I was given this position of authority on this board because the admins know I'm a reasonably knowlegable person and they know that I try to be kind and fair. I have warned SR20KidD multiple times about his attitude, many more than I have warned people who have been banned. I wish for no fight between our respective boards. I realize that many of you are of a very different mentality than the members of this board, but that is no reason to be enemies. To you I also extend the invitation of an AIM chat - perhaps you'll discover that I really am a decent person, and not just some biased power-crazed moron who yells around.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> I was given this position of authority on this board because the admins know I'm a reasonably knowlegable person and they know that I try to be kind and fair.


More like you were given the position because nobody else wanted to deal with the shit in here


----------

